# Big "A" Detailing: FIZZ EVO X Project Mu,Volks & more! 36px



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

APRIL, 2010

this is the first detail after just 300 miles. the car had some light over spray & very light swirls that needed to be taken care of.

here are a few goodies, there might be more since i last had the car in the shop a few weeks ago!
i think the factory clutch was already replaced as well. talk about getting right into it, the car had only 300 miles when i first got her in here.

Titanium Exhaust
Project Mu BBK: 6 Piston Front, 4 Piston Rear
Volks Orange TE37 Wheels

Flex L3403 Rotary

Meguiars M205 Ultra Finishing Polish
with a little Optimum Finish Polish 
& a few spritzes of 3M Quick Wax Spray

Rejex On- all glass, head & tails, wheels

1Z Einszett Glanz Wax topped with
Collinite 476S Super Double Coat Paste Wax

Black Magic Tire Wet Gel

drying the wheels with the leaf blower
1








this car was extremely low.
i didn't want to take any chances scraping the lip so i placed a piece of brand new carpet under there. 
2








3








taped up & ready to polish
4








5








Rejex curing on the windshield
6








headlights
7








spinning out the machine at 3700 rpms to clean the pad. the pad was rinsed out under the sink first. 
this is done to remove any excesss water. too much water & it will make a big mess when polishing. i basically do this till i dont feel water spraying off the side of my leg anymore lol. 
once the pad is dry depending on how the products are working with the clear coat, i either spray 1 or 2 times a mist of water onto the pad or onto the body of the car. for the Evo X & it seems more & more recently, ive been spraying the actual body of the car first. i went with the 3M Quick Wax as a substitute for water this time.
8








getting my moneys worth. thats the foil seal on the new bottle of polish. yes, i really did that.
9








started out with 9 large dots of M205. 
10








set on 1 for 1100 rpm polishing speed
11








dot. dot, dot: spreading some polish
12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

READY FOR PICK UP!

26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35








bye bye
36









Thanks for looking. 
Questions & Comments Are Welcomed.

-Andrew


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome work once again "bigA":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

nice!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

tdekany said:


> Awesome work once again "bigA":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks thomas! have any writeups to post up? id liek to see what youve been up to.:bigpimp:


bryansbestwax said:


> good stuff, u use more polish than me though so I guess I am even cheaper than you


first off, im not cheap lol....
and secondly, amount of product used should not be in your thoughts when working on a car. do what you gotta do to get the job done & done the right way. sometimes a little less product is needed but not with this evo. im big on keeping my pad a little extra moist. that sounded so dirty 
thanks!



[email protected] said:


> nice!


thanks phil. :thumbup: i still pref the older evos but this one is done up nicely!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Since the first detail Alex has been to the shop a bunch of times for hand washes & another wax.

a little over a month ago the Evo X was back for another light polish.


















ALL FINISHED! 
































just when i have to finish the car Henny decides she wants to play! of course i gave in, i couldn't say no!








she is just about to show her teeth & start growling lol. im pushing her off & shes getting pissed!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

What's the idea behind using 2 different polishes together?

Great job, btw! :thumbup:


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

damn looks awesome, that car is crazy low though, i'd be scared to drive it!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

F1Crazy said:


> What's the idea behind using 2 different polishes together?
> 
> Great job, btw! :thumbup:


i didnt like the way the M205 was spreading on the car that day. it was sticking, making the machine not glide across the surface & sometimes skip, jerk or jump...= not good lol.



dvon said:


> damn looks awesome, that car is crazy low though, i'd be scared to drive it!


i think this is his daily driver lol!


----------

